# iPhone 5S



## TheoMac (1 Août 2016)

Je cherche un iPhone 5S mais je n'en trouve pas sauf des occasions ou reconditionnés. Apple ne fait pas d'iPhone reconditionnés… où les trouver ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas prendre un SE ?


----------



## TheoMac (1 Août 2016)

Il est beaucoup plus cher


----------



## Reaper (1 Août 2016)

Salut 
voici du neuf :

http://www.materiel.net/smartphone/apple-iphone-5s-blanc-96593.html

il y a aussi des reconditionnés sur le site.


----------



## TheoMac (3 Août 2016)

Merci beaucoup des réponses, des aides, des conseils, mais je vais m'orienter quand même vers un SE…


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2016)

TheoMac a dit:


> Merci beaucoup des réponses, des aides, des conseils, mais je vais m'orienter quand même vers un SE…



Excellent choix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Excellent choix



De toutes façons, l'iPhone 5S est un modèle trop ancien pour pouvoir être acquis en produit reconditionné par Apple.


----------

